# Solved: Getting "operations in progress" message on shutdown



## rbdaves (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm running Windows 8 on an ASUS laptop.


At inconsistent times on shutdown, I get the following message on an orange background: "Operations are in progress. Please Wait. The machine will be shut off automatically after the operations are complete". If the computer is offline, the message never goes away and the computer doesn't shut down. 


There is no indication as to what program is causing this. How do I fix it


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

It seems to be an issue with Acronis. Do you have Acronis installed? If so take a look at this ---> *Fix for "operations are in progress" during PC shutdown in Win Vista, 7, 8, and 8.1*


----------



## rbdaves (Mar 9, 2012)

I disabled three Acronis services and it looks like the problem is solved. Hope so.


----------

